# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Giải tán một số dụng cụ (tiếp theo...)

## ppgas

Cứ ham quá rồi hố...

Kỳ này đa số là hàng vừa xuống container, chưa cắt dây nên có thể nói là hàng nguyên zin (một số trường hợp dây hay phích cắm bị hư nên phải thay dây). Vì hàng lần này chất lượng hơn lần trước, giá cao hơn chút đỉnh, hi vọng các anh em vẫn vui vẻ ủng hộ.
Em sẽ post vài món một lần vì máy tính nó cùi, hay bị reset cộng với khả năng tin học kém...  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Có con khoan điện Bosch Professional nào cho em đặt gạch.

----------

ppgas

----------


## blueocean

Liệt kê ra rồi hốt nào  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thucongmynghe79

con khoan bàn cao cao ấy bác, cho em cái thông tin, một đống tùm lum chả biết đường mà lần

----------


## blueocean

2 cai khoan đứng nhỏ nhỏ thế nào đấy bác ơi?

----------


## minhtriet

> 2 cai khoan đứng nhỏ nhỏ thế nào đấy bác ơi?


Con bên trái (màu cam) thì về Huế mấy bữa rùi, còn con bên phải ko phải là khoan đâu, nó là thứ mà mấy bác sửa DTDD đang săn lùng đó  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đầu tiên...
1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 35w - 300k (Có 6 cái - dây zin)




2. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k



3. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 110v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật - 350k (có 4cái)



4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, zin nguyên dây - 350k



5. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w - 400k
Chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở.


6. Cưa lọng Proxxon (scroll saw), hàng Đức sx cho thị trường Nhật, 100v, 80W - 600K


7. Máy mài chi tiết lõm Nitto Kohki (dây đai giấy nhám 10mm) 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 350K



Giá chưa bao gồm phí ship nhé.
Tạm thời vậy nhé, rảnh em úp đợt 2.
Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Có con khoan điện Bosch Professional nào cho em đặt gạch.


Không có bác ah. Em sẽ lưu ý khi đi bãi ...

----------


## phucthien

xác nhận với Trương tôi mua 5 loại : 1,3,5,6,7 mỗi loại 1 cái , tính giúp tôi tiền vận chuyển tới hanoi để chuyển khoản tới bạn, nhắn tin cho tôi số 0987666668 nhé .Cảm ơn

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> con khoan bàn cao cao ấy bác, cho em cái thông tin, một đống tùm lum chả biết đường mà lần


Khoan bàn lớn hiệu KIRA của Nhật. Hàng tuyển, không sức mẻ chỗ nào cả, kể cả bàn khoan không bị sẹo do mũi khoan). Đối với hàng khoan bàn cỡ lớn ngoài bãi, việc tìm được hộp đậy pulley còn nguyên thi hơi phê  :Smile: 
Điện 100v, 250W, pulley 4 cấp, đầu kẹp mũi khoan đến 13mm, hành trình 80mm, lắc không nghe rơ, nặng 65kg, cao khoảng 1,2m. 
Cái này không khuyến khích mấy bác ở xa, chết tiền vận chuyển. 


Giá 5,5tr. Không bao gồm êtô. Chưa phí vận chuyển.

----------


## ppgas

> xác nhận với Trương tôi mua 5 loại : 1,3,5,6,7 mỗi loại 1 cái , tính giúp tôi tiền vận chuyển tới hanoi để chuyển khoản tới bạn, nhắn tin cho tôi số 0987666668 nhé .Cảm ơn


Xác nhận với bác thucphien.
Dịch vụ vận chuyển MSC do bác biettuot giới thiệu thấy nhanh nhẹn, giá mềm, thu phí VC ngay khi giao hàng. Em sẽ báo cho bác trước khi gửi hàng.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/20...phat-nhanh-MSC
Cảm ơn.

----------


## katerman

còn cái đế gá đồng hồ so không bác, cho em cái giá?

----------


## huyquynhbk

Có con máy khoan nào to hơn k bác ơi?
Bác xác nhận cho e 1 chiếc mài khuôn makita 903 và Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, zin nguyên dây nhé! Đợi bác up nốt giá các e còn lại, xem nhặt được gì nữa k?rùi e ck cho bác nhé!

----------


## huyquynhbk

Máy khoan cầm tay ý nhé! con máy khoan đứng nhìn thích từ lần trước bác up, n khổ nỗi e nó nặng quá. tiền vận chuyển ra Bắc cũng chết! haiz!

----------


## ppgas

> Có con máy khoan nào to hơn k bác ơi?
> Bác xác nhận cho e 1 chiếc mài khuôn makita 903 và Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, zin nguyên dây nhé! Đợi bác up nốt giá các e còn lại, xem nhặt được gì nữa k?rùi e ck cho bác nhé!


Hi bác huyquynhbk,
Xác nhận. 
1 máy mài khuôn makita 903, 1 khoan hitachi, tổng thiệt hại 700k  :Smile: 
Bác chuyển tiền trong hôm nay nhé. Để em biết không nhận sính lễ cho 2 em này nữa. 
Nếu tiếp tục chi tiêu tiếp, bác chuyển tiếp. Bác check pm, em se gửi số tk vào inbox cho bác.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nghe bác ppgas nói ra Đà nẵng mà sao không thấy tăm hơi chi hết vậy

----------

ppgas

----------


## vanlam1102

Đồng hồ xo bác có bán không, nếu bán cho e xin cái giá.
cám ơn bác ^^. chúc bác buôn may bán đắt nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## mortasin

anh PPGas xem tin nhắn dùm em , em mới nt đặt gạch cho anh con cưa lọng nha 

br

----------


## ppgas

> Nghe bác ppgas nói ra Đà nẵng mà sao không thấy tăm hơi chi hết vậy


Hi bác thuhanoi,
Xin lỗi không thu xếp được thời gian giao lưu. Mùa mua bán ế ẩm nên cày nhiều hơn chút. 
SunGroup chiếm hết buổi tối, sáng hôm sau tỉnh dậy toàn mùi hèm  :Smile:  ... ghé thăm một vài khách hàng quan trọng rồi dọt ra sân bay...

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> 2 cai khoan đứng nhỏ nhỏ thế nào đấy bác ơi?


Có bộ khoan bàn makita như trên, mục 2, bác ưng không?

----------


## ppgas

> anh PPGas xem tin nhắn dùm em , em mới nt đặt gạch cho anh con cưa lọng nha 
> 
> br


Đã trả lời, bác kiểm tra PM nhé. Thanks.

----------


## Tuanlm

Lên trể anh em hot nhanh quá

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lên trể anh em hot nhanh quá


Bác Tuanlm cố canh mà hốt nhé, canh luôn anh cái máy cắt nhôm để về dể chế cháo nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

tiếp theo...
*8. May phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K*




*9. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp 3 ngàm kiểu đầu khoan, kẹp được max 6mm - 400k*



Đính kèm 3891

*10. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W. Dao khắc phải tự chế, không bíết bán ở đâu - 200K*




*11. Máy mài tay quay tay kẹp bàn. hàng container nguyen cặp. có cả đá mài - Con lớn 200k, con nhỏ 150k.*



Còn tiếp...

----------


## buithonamk42

Nếu chưa ai đặt hàng thì để mình máy phay nhôm 600k nhé, Nếu xác nhận oke mai mình liên hệ chuyển tiền
Thank

----------


## jimmyli

em hỏi con máy điêu khắc cốt bao nhiêu vậy anh?

----------


## ppgas

...tiếp:
"12. (Hàng hiếm) *Tounervis bán tự động*. Cái này giải thích thêm chút: 
Có chốt khóa chạy nguợc, chạy xuôi hoặc khóa 2 chiều. khi mở (hoặc siếc) vít, vặn bình thường và nhấn xuống, nó sẽ xoay trợ lực. 
có thể gắn mũi khoan (có cùng kiểu chuôi) vào khoan vật liệu mềm như gỗ, nhựa...
Có 3 cái, cái nhỏ đã bán.
Cái lớn Standley Tây Đức (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) cán nhựa - 600k
Cái lớn còn lại của Nhật (Tokyo NIPPON) (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 500k"







13. *Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k*



*14. Bộ gá đồng hồ so, mới hơn, đế nam châm lớn hơn - 500k.*



*15. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng xịn, dùng trong Audio* - 3 cặp ổ cắm, hộp sắt, sơn màu lông chuột, dây dài 2m - 450K


*16. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng dùng trong tủ điện công nghiêp* - 4 cặp ổ cắm, hộp nhôm - dây dài 2.5m - 350K 


*17. Dụng cụ cắt ống đồng Super Ego*, xuất sứ Tây Ban Nha, cắt ống nhôm, đồng Ø3-30mm - 300k

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu chưa ai đặt hàng thì để mình máy phay nhôm 600k nhé, Nếu xác nhận oke mai mình liên hệ chuyển tiền
> Thank


Xác nhận đặt hàng của bác buithonam42, máy phay nhôm Makita. Cảm ơn bác ủng hộ.




> em hỏi con máy điêu khắc cốt bao nhiêu vậy anh?


jimmily, cốt (ngay đầu cài mũi đục) khoảng 8li, lỗ âm kẹp mũi khoảng 6l.
Bác hỏi thêm google giúp nhé.
Thanks.

----------

buithonamk42, jimmyli

----------


## buithonamk42

oke, Mai mình sẽ chuyển tiền cho bạn nhé
Thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật luôn cho các bác quan tâm tiện theo dõi nhé.*
1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 35w - 300k (*Còn 5 cái* - dây zin)
"
2. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k
"	
3. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 110v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật - 350k (có 4cái) *xong*
"
4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, zin nguyên dây - 350k
"
5. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w - 400k Chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở. --> *xong*
"
6. Cưa lọng Proxxon (scroll saw), hàng Đức sx cho thị trường Nhật, 100v, 80W - 600K --> *xong*
"
7. Máy mài chi tiết lõm Nitto Kohki (dây đai giấy nhám 10mm) 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 350K --> *xong*
"
8. May phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K	*xong* -buithonam42 gạch

9. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp 3 ngàm kiểu đầu khoan, kẹp được max 6mm - 400K
"
10. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W. Dao khắc phải tự chế, không bíết bán ở đâu - 200K	
"
11. Máy mài tay quay tay kẹp bàn. hàng container nguyen cặp. có cả đá mài - Con lớn 200k, con nhỏ 150k.	
"
12. (Hàng hiếm) Tounervis bán tự động. Cái này giải thích thêm chút: 
Có chốt khóa chạy nguợc, chạy xuôi hoặc khóa 2 chiều. khi mở (hoặc siếc) vít, vặn bình thường và nhấn xuống, nó sẽ xoay trợ lực. 
có thể gắn mũi khoan (có cùng kiểu chuôi) vào khoan vật liệu mềm như gỗ, nhựa...
Có 3 cái, cái nhỏ đã bán.
Cái lớn Standley Tây Đức (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) cán nhựa - 600k
Cái lớn còn lại của Nhật (Tokyo NIPPON) (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 500k
"	
13. Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k	
"
14. Bộ gá đồng hồ so rời, mới hơn, đế nam châm lớn hơn - 500k.	
"
15. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng xịn, dùng trong Audio - 3 cặp ổ cắm, hộp sắt, sơn màu lông chuột, dây dài 2m - 450K	
"
16. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng dùng trong tủ điện công nghiêp - 4 cặp ổ cắm, hộp nhôm - dây dài 2.5m - 350K 	
"
17. Dụng cụ cắt ống đồng Super Ego, xuất sứ Tây Ban Nha, cắt ống nhôm, đồng Ø3-30mm - 300k

Chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ...

----------


## phucthien

Tôi mua chiếc máy điêu khắc nhé .

----------


## ppgas

> Tôi mua chiếc máy điêu khắc nhé .


Xác nhận. 
Bác phucthien lưu ý giúp cái mũi đục nhé, không biết loại mũi đục này bán ở đâu., chỉ có máy thôi nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## buithonamk42

Mình gửi địa chỉ nhận hàng cho bạn rồi đấy, bạn kiểm tra inbox nhé
Thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## haianhelectric

Bác có khoan từ không, em cần 1 cái.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

Ẹc cái máy phay này ngon quá, hơn con trước e nhiều à, con trước e đang tìm cái bạc đạn để thay, e mở ra tra mở thấy nó bị gãy cái giá đỡ vòng bi rồi, nên chắc nó nóng và kêu bự

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ẹc cái máy phay này ngon quá, hơn con trước e nhiều à, con trước e đang tìm cái bạc đạn để thay, e mở ra tra mở thấy nó bị gãy cái giá đỡ vòng bi rồi, nên chắc nó nóng và kêu bự


Ối trời chưa thay hả anhxco. Thay đi chứ để làm chi nữa, đem qua cậu gì ở chỗ triệu nữ vương đối diện với Việt Tuấn (khoảng số 80-90 chi đó) thay đi.
Còn không thì xem mã số vòng bi đến chỗ cô bán đồ điện tử cũ lựa 1 cái về vô mỡ thay vô chạy bốc lien (mấy hôm nay thấy có 1 rổ lớn vòng bi cũ các loại tháo máy đó)

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Ối trời chưa thay hả anhxco. Thay đi chứ để làm chi nữa, đem qua cậu gì ở chỗ triệu nữ vương đối diện với Việt Tuấn (khoảng số 80-90 chi đó) thay đi.
> Còn không thì xem mã số vòng bi đến chỗ cô bán đồ điện tử cũ lựa 1 cái về vô mỡ thay vô chạy bốc lien (mấy hôm nay thấy có 1 rổ lớn vòng bi cũ các loại tháo máy đó)


Hì, cháu lựa đc 2 cái vòng về rồi, mà chưa tài nào gỡ cái vòng bi cũ ra đc nên vẫn để đấy chú Hòe ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác có khoan từ không, em cần 1 cái.


Khoan từ em không có ah. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Update:
1	Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 35w - 300k (*Còn 5 cái*)


2	Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k


9	Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp 3 ngàm kiểu đầu khoan, kẹp được max 6mm - 400K

11	Máy mài tay quay tay kẹp bàn. hàng container nguyen cặp. có cả đá mài - Con lớn 200k, con nhỏ 150k.

12	"Tounervis bán tự động. Cái này giải thích thêm chút: 
             Có chốt khóa chạy nguợc, chạy xuôi hoặc khóa 2 chiều. khi mở (hoặc siếc) vít, vặn bình thường và nhấn xuống, nó sẽ xoay trợ lực. 
             có thể gắn mũi khoan (có cùng kiểu chuôi) vào khoan vật liệu mềm như gỗ, nhựa...
             - Cái lớn Standley Tây Đức (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) cán nhựa - 600k
             - Cái lớn còn lại của Nhật (Tokyo NIPPON) (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 500k"

13	Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k

15	Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng xịn, dùng trong Audio - 3 cặp ổ cắm, hộp sắt, sơn màu lông chuột, dây dài 2m - 450K

16	Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng dùng trong tủ điện công nghiêp - 4 cặp ổ cắm, hộp nhôm - dây dài 2.5m - 350K 

17	Dụng cụ cắt ống đồng Super Ego, xuất sứ Tây Ban Nha, cắt ống nhôm, đồng Ø3-30mm - 300k

18	Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k




19	Máy cưa lọng Hitachi, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 380W, còn mới gần như 90%, nguyên zin, hàng cont vừa xuống - 450k



20	Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k





21	Máy cưa Toshiba, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin, dây zin theo máy, hàng cont vừa xuống - 500k




Cảm ơn đã xem tin.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký cái cưa long nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đăng ký cái cưa long nhé


Xác nhận bác thuhanoi. Bác check PM, em gửi thông tin TK.
Cảm ơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## TigerHN

Cho mình đăng ký lấy mục 20 Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k

Vui lòng pm cho minh TK của bạn để mình chuyển tiền

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho mình đăng ký lấy mục 20 Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k
> 
> Vui lòng pm cho minh TK của bạn để mình chuyển tiền


Xác nhận bác tigerHN. Cám ơn.
Bác check PM nhé.

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đã chuyển tiền, ppgas vui lòng check PM nhé




> Xác nhận bác tigerHN. Cám ơn.
> Bác check PM nhé.

----------


## trungdt

mình đặt 2 mục này nhé :
13	Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k


18	Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k
Đính kèm 3966
Đính kèm 3967
Đính kèm 3965

bạn cho mình số tk

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> mình đặt 2 mục này nhé :
> 13	Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k
> 
> 
> 18	Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k
> Đính kèm 3966
> Đính kèm 3967
> Đính kèm 3965
> 
> bạn cho mình số tk


Xác nhận bác trungdt. Cảm ơn.
Bác check PM nhé và tiện thể cho luôn đia chỉ giao hàng, số ĐT nhé.

----------


## phucthien

tôi mua con cưa toshiba nhé số 21 đó

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> tôi mua con cưa toshiba nhé số 21 đó


Xác nhận bác phucthien. 
Cám ơn.

----------


## huanpt

Bác cho hỏi 2 mục:
1 Máy mở vít Delvo: Tua máy ra đầu vít là bao nhiêu vòng? Mình mua toàn tua nhanh bắt trượt hoài.

18 Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita: Cái bàn soi còn không hay chỉ có motor?

Thân

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cho hỏi 2 mục:
> 1 Máy mở vít Delvo: Tua máy ra đầu vít là bao nhiêu vòng? Mình mua toàn tua nhanh bắt trượt hoài.
> 
> 18 Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita: Cái bàn soi còn không hay chỉ có motor?
> 
> Thân


Bác tham khảo nhé:
Con này là dlv8140, tốc độ thấp *600rpm* nhưng torque cao 3N-m. Có thể noí hàng này hiếm.
Chắc bác đang dùng con tua nhanh, 900rpm trở lên.

Máy phay nhôm, gỗ không có bàn soi. Bác trungdt đã gạch đến thứ 3 tuần sau.
Cám ơn.

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

18	Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k
Đính kèm 3966

20	Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k

Anh cho em đặt gạch hai con này nhé.
Em ở Hà Nội, giá ship là bao nhiêu hả anh

----------


## mortasin

> Xác nhận bác tigerHN. Cám ơn.
> Bác check PM nhé.


Hix, anh PPgas mà đăng con cưa bàn này lên sớm là em hốt rùi , con cưa lọng ngon quá nhưng chỉ dùng với nhựa hay mica < 2ly  thì quá đẹp , mica của em 5ly cưa chậm rì  , chắc kiếm ai làm mô hình rùi gả em nó đi quá

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

gọi cho bác lấy con số 1 Delvo mà bác ko nghe máy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## minhtriet

> gọi cho bác lấy con số 1 Delvo mà bác ko nghe máy.


Bác ấy có ghi rõ trong giờ làm việc ko nghe máy được nên chỉ nhận sms mà thôi!

----------

ppgas

----------


## phucthien

Đã nhận được hàng cảm ơn bác Trương ,hàng của bác tốt đấy , tôi mua thêm máy vặn vít mục số 1 nhé .

----------

ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

> Update:
> 
> 
> 20	Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k
> Đính kèm 3971
> 
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn đã xem tin.


máy cưa này cắt nhôm chế thêm cái vòi nước có vẻ không bị vào motor đâu nhỉ ?

----------


## buithonamk42

Hi Trương, nếu còn hàng máy vặn vít DLV8140, 600rpm, Mô men cao 3N.m, thì mình lấy 1 con
Thank

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Nếu bác còn con mục 20 thứ 2 thì báo em nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Xin lỗi các bác vì chiều nay có tí thời gian, trôn việc ra đi bãi ve chai thăm thố.
Bãi vắng vì khan hàng đã 3 tuần rồi. Nghe đồn mấy sếp đang tìm cách hạn chế -> cấm nhập rác công nghiệp nên bụp được 1 món thôi.




> 18	Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k
> 
> 20	Máy cưa bàn Hitachi, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, mặt bàn rộng 300x350mm, lưỡi cưa 150mm - 700k
> 
> Anh cho em đặt gạch hai con này nhé.M
> Em ở Hà Nội, giá ship là bao nhiêu hả anh


Hai mục này đã có bác mua và gạch rồi bác.
Cảm ơn.





> Hix, anh PPgas mà đăng con cưa bàn này lên sớm là em hốt rùi , con cưa lọng ngon quá nhưng chỉ dùng với nhựa hay mica < 2ly  thì quá đẹp , mica của em 5ly cưa chậm rì, chắc kiếm ai làm mô hình rùi gả em nó đi quá


Nếu không đáp ứng được nhu cầu, bác nên chọn em giống vậy nhưng size lớn hơn, công suất lớn hơn.





> gọi cho bác lấy con số 1 Delvo mà bác ko nghe máy.


Xin lỗi bác. Bân bịu chút. 
Xác nhận bác đặt hàng con delvo 8140.
Em gửi thông tin tk vào inbox, bác chuyển xong cho em đchỉ giao hàng. 
Cám ơn.




> Đã nhận được hàng cảm ơn bác Trương ,hàng của bác tốt đấy , tôi mua thêm máy vặn vít mục số 1 nhé .


Xác nhận đặt hàng bác phucthien. Vậy bác đăng ký 2 mục, số 1 (1 con) và số 21 nhé.
Cám ơn.





> máy cưa này cắt nhôm chế thêm cái vòi nước có vẻ không bị vào motor đâu nhỉ ?


Tùy vào khả năng chế bác ah. Motor được che bởi bàn máy nên khả năng nước vào motor thì hơi khó.





> Hi Trương, nếu còn hàng máy vặn vít DLV8140, 600rpm, Mô men cao 3N.m, thì mình lấy 1 con
> Thank


Xác nhận đặt hàng bác buithonam42, DLV8140, 600RPM.
Cám ơn.




> Nếu bác còn con mục 20 thứ 2 thì báo em nhé.


Ok bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật chiều thứ bảy:Đính kèm 4013
1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 35w - 300k (*Còn 2 cái* - dây zin) +*3 Gạch: Pham Thanh Nam, phucthien, Buithonam42*

Thông tin thêm:


2. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k



4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 5mm, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100v 2A, zin nguyên dây - 300k



5. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, Chấu kẹp tự động - keyless chuck - 350k



12. Tounervis bán tự động. Cái này giải thích thêm chút: 
Có chốt khóa chạy nguợc, chạy xuôi hoặc khóa 2 chiều. khi mở (hoặc siếc) vít, vặn bình thường và nhấn xuống, nó sẽ xoay trợ lực. 
có thể gắn mũi khoan (có cùng kiểu chuôi) vào khoan vật liệu mềm như gỗ, nhựa...
Có 3 cái, cái nhỏ đã bán.
Cái lớn của Nhật (Tokyo NIPPON) (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 500k
Cái lớn còn lại Standley xuất sứ West Germany (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 600k

Đính kèm 4019
Đính kèm 4020

13. Đồng hồ so Mitutoyo, SX Nhật, còn khá cứng, nhậy, kèm bộ gá Kenetic mất núm xoay (cái nay chế lại được) - 850k - *gạch: trungdt (Phú thọ)*

15. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng xịn, dùng trong Audio - 3 cặp ổ cắm, hộp sắt, sơn màu lông chuột, dây dài 2m - 450K


16. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng dùng trong tủ điện công nghiêp - 4 cặp ổ cắm, hộp nhôm - dây dài 2.5m - 350K 


17. Dụng cụ cắt ống đồng Super Ego, xuất sứ Tây Ban Nha, cắt ống nhôm, đồng Ø3-30mm - 300k




18. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, công suất 440W, mạnh hơn con ở trên nhưng cũ hơn - giá 500k - *gạch: trungdt (Phú thọ)*

21. Máy cưa Toshiba, cưa gỗ, nhôm mỏng, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin, dây theo máy, hàng cont vừa xuống - 500k -*gạch: phucthien*

Cảm ơn,

----------


## hojcvex

Có cách nào chuyển từ 110v sang 220v mà tiện dụng ko bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Có cách nào chuyển từ 110v sang 220v mà tiện dụng ko bác.


Có mấy tiệm chuyên sửa dụng cụ điện, chuyển cái một nhưng nhiêu tiền thì em chịu (50k-70k khoảng đấy)

----------

hojcvex

----------


## culitruong

CHuyển sài 220v có  vài cách : Bỏ hết phần điện quấn lại : giá từ 300k trở lên

Một vài món mà bên trong không có mạch điện (không có điều tốc ) như máy mài tay, máy cưa gỗ.... có thể mua cục 220->110v nhỏ nhỏ cở cái quẹt dim, giá khoảng 100k tuy nhiên máy mà công suất lớn quá thì cục này dễ tèo.

Ngon nhất vẫn là kiếm cái biến thế to to.

----------

hojcvex, ppgas

----------


## katerman

Xác định chơi đồ Nhật, Mỹ em làm cái biến áp cách ly 3.5KVA- khỏi lăn tăng

----------

ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

tiền làm cái hộp còn quá tiền mua cục biến thế :v

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn kỹ mới thấy hộp bác dùng nhôm 5mm, ăn chơi không ngại mưa rơi

----------


## ppgas

> Xác định chơi đồ Nhật, Mỹ em làm cái biến áp cách ly 3.5KVA- khỏi lăn tăng


Tổng thiệt hại nhiêu, katerman?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tổng thiệt hại nhiêu, katerman?


Bác ppas hỏi để tặng kèm cho các món còn lại của bác ấy mà  :Big Grin:  . Mại vô mại vô

----------

ppgas

----------


## katerman

> Tổng thiệt hại nhiêu, katerman?


cái biến áp cách ly em xin được, mua nhôm gần 1 kg 1 tr2, em tự phay ở xưởng ông anh,   :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppas hỏi để tặng kèm cho các món còn lại của bác ấy mà  . Mại vô mại vô


Cũng đang tương tư một em nên nghiên kíu bác ah. Để coi...




> cái biến áp cách ly em xin được, mua nhôm gần 1 kg 1 tr2, em tự phay ở xưởng ông anh,


Bác xin ... tài thật.  :Smile: . 1 tr2 là 1 trăm 2?

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Như vậy có sợ khó tản nhiệt không anh?

----------


## katerman

Bác xin ... tài thật.  :Smile: . 1 tr2 là 1 trăm 2?[/QUOTE]

Nhôm 6061 1 kg 1.2 triệu, nhôm nào 1 kg 1 trăm 2 bác :Smile:

----------


## katerman

Cty em thanh lý rác e xin vài cục để sài thôi.

Em không muốn làm loãng sạp của bác, theo em biết BACL bán rất nhiều bên VNAV,5 giay. Nhưng loại output có 220v có giá hơn loại chỉ có output 110v

----------


## minhtriet

> Bác xin ... tài thật. . 1 tr2 là 1 trăm 2?


Nhôm 6061 1 kg 1.2 triệu, nhôm nào 1 kg 1 trăm 2 bác :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Nhôm của bác chắc là có pha bạc  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Cty em thanh lý rác e xin vài cục để sài thôi.
> 
> Em không muốn làm loãng sạp của bác, theo em biết BACL bán rất nhiều bên VNAV,5 giay. Nhưng loại output có 220v có giá hơn loại chỉ có output 110v


Input 100-230? Out 100/115?
Cty bác ở đâu? Thanh lý giá nhiêu? Có thể nhờ bác mua 1 cục như trên không? 
Cả ơn trước nhé.

----------


## katerman

@ bác minhtriet: cây vuông làm viền chắc nhôm đểu, vuông sẵn em mua luôn khỏi phải phay nhiều   :Smile: 
@bác ppgas: dọn rác 1 đợt hết rồi bác à, như cái hình input có 2 cuộn dây, mắc nối tiếp lúc đó input là 230v
còn output có 2 cũng có 2 cuộn, 1 cuộn ra 100v và 115v
theo em biết Mỹ hay dùng điện thế 115v 60Hz, nếu dùng ở viêt nam 220v 50Hz thì đầu ra là 100v và 110v

----------

Mãi Chờ, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

Bác *katerman* mua nhôm 6061 ở đâu mà rẻ thế, chỉ 1.2tr / 1kg  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác *katerman* mua nhôm 6061 ở đâu mà rẻ thế, chỉ 1.2tr / 1kg


Bác kateman nhầm rồi, vỏ hộp đó tốn *10*kg nhôm giá 1triêu2 , tính ra 1kg 120k là đẹp.

----------


## ahdvip

kaka, em mua nhôm 6 có 100k/1kg

----------


## ppgas

> Bác kateman nhầm rồi, vỏ hộp đó tốn *10*kg nhôm giá 1triêu2 , tính ra 1kg 120k là đẹp.


Suy luận này có vẻ hợp lý nè, nhưng 10kg nhôm nhiều lắm bác thuhanoi!

----------


## CKD

> Bác xin ... tài thật. . 1 tr2 là 1 trăm 2?


Nhôm 6061 1 kg 1.2 triệu, nhôm nào 1 kg 1 trăm 2 bác :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Bác có lộn không? 10kg hay 1kg?
Nhôm 1kg giá dao động từ 80K đến hơn 250K tuỳ theo mác... Cở dura thì em không biết, chứ sao mà tới 1.2triệu/kg dữ vậy. Nhôm mà giá đó.. em chơi cái box bằng đồng đỏ luôn cho nó máu, tha hồ mà tản nhiệt

----------


## katerman

Dạ cái vỏ biến áp tổng công 10kg 1trieu 2, cắt chừa lượng dư 5 li, em chỉ phay lại, khoan taro bắt vào thôi, Biến áp này không thấy nóng mấy, em làm  theo mẫu của bác Dũng Yes sir bên VNAV.

----------


## robotec

thông thường nhà nào cũng có cái ổn áp, có điện 110v rồi, sao phải mua cho tốn kém.

----------


## katerman

> thông thường nhà nào cũng có cái ổn áp, có điện 110v rồi, sao phải mua cho tốn kém.


Nghe bên VNAV, BACL cho âm thanh sạch hơn, chống giật, em đua theo thôi. :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Dạ cái vỏ biến áp tổng công 10kg 1trieu 2, cắt chừa lượng dư 5 li, em chỉ phay lại, khoan taro bắt vào thôi, Biến áp này không thấy nóng mấy, em làm  theo mẫu của bác Dũng Yes sir bên VNAV.


Bác đầu tư quá, cái biến áp không biết giá trị bao nhiêu, hi`hi`

----------


## nhatson

ko bít biến áp giá nhiu, nhưng cho vào cái thùng nhôm ấy giá trị tổng thể vẫn tăng ah

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> Nghe bên VNAV, BACL cho âm thanh sạch hơn, chống giật, em đua theo thôi.


Cái này là bài của lão yes sir đây mà!!!

----------


## solero

Nghe thấy hơi hướng VNAV ở đây nhiều quá cơ. Em làm 1 topic VNAVer trong CNCPro các bác vào chém nhé.

----------


## hungdn

> Cái này là bài của lão yes sir đây mà!!!


Em nghĩ BACL nó chỉ có tác dụng tốt là lọc nhiễu cao tần vì nguyên tắc biến áp có thể tính toán thiết kế để không cho xung cao tần đi qua. Còn bác nào có niềm tin nó chống giật thì cứ tự tin sờ thử nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em nghĩ BACL nó chỉ có tác dụng tốt là lọc nhiễu cao tần vì nguyên tắc biến áp có thể tính toán thiết kế để không cho xung cao tần đi qua. Còn bác nào có niềm tin nó chống giật thì cứ tự tin sờ thử nhé


Dùng bacl sẽ an toàn trừ phi cùng lúc chạm vào 2 dây

----------


## Tuanlm

Đúng rồi đó. Chạm vào một dây vẫn sống.

----------


## CKD

> Nghe thấy hơi hướng VNAV ở đây nhiều quá cơ. Em làm 1 topic VNAVer trong CNCPro các bác vào chém nhé.


Bác cứ khui.. đảm bảo sẽ có khu vực thích hợp cho a/e audio  :Big Grin: .
Tớ cũng khoái lắm mà nghe đâu hai en gì đó tốn nghìn nghìn USD không, nge xong hãi quá  :Wink: 
Nếu cây nhà lá vườn mà chấp nhận được thì tớ sẽ đu thêm môn này.

----------


## anhxco

> Em nghĩ BACL nó chỉ có tác dụng tốt là lọc nhiễu cao tần vì nguyên tắc biến áp có thể tính toán thiết kế để không cho xung cao tần đi qua. Còn bác nào có niềm tin nó chống giật thì cứ tự tin sờ thử nhé


Cái này do đặc tính của lõi sắt từ, thường nó bão hoà từ ở tần số cao nên có đặc tính chặn tín hiệu cao tần, mà phải cao cao chút, chứ tầm vài chục KHz thi vẫn qua như thường à.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh ngày 14/10 (vui lòng tham khảo hình ảnh ở trang 3)

1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 35w - Còn 1 cái Dlv-7130, cò ở thân máy - 300k, và 2 cái mất nhãn - 250k.


4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 5mm, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100v 2A, zin nguyên dây - 300k

5. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100v 190w, Chấu kẹp tự động - keyless chuck - 350k

12. Tounervis bán tự động. Cái này giải thích thêm chút: 
Có chốt khóa chạy nguợc, chạy xuôi hoặc khóa 2 chiều. khi mở (hoặc siếc) vít, vặn bình thường và nhấn xuống, nó sẽ xoay trợ lực. 
có thể gắn mũi khoan (có cùng kiểu chuôi) vào khoan vật liệu mềm như gỗ, nhựa...
Có 3 cái, cái nhỏ đã bán.
Cái lớn của Nhật (Tokyo NIPPON) (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 500k
Cái lớn còn lại Standley xuất sứ West Germany (kèm 2 đầu mở vít dẹp) -cán gỗ - 600k

15. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng xịn, dùng trong Audio - 3 cặp ổ cắm, hộp sắt, sơn màu lông chuột, dây dài 2m - 450K

16. Ổ cắm điện Nhật - hàng dùng trong tủ điện công nghiêp - 4 cặp ổ cắm, hộp nhôm - dây dài 2.5m - 350K

----------


## thuhanoi

Báo cáo bác em đã nhận hang - máy chạy ngon (và được bác mien phí vận chuyển nữa chứ - cám ơn bác nhé). Máy này mua that đúng lúc, hôm trước mua tấm ván to mà không biết làm sao cắt, cát tay một tý mỏi rung rời.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Báo cáo bác em đã nhận hang - máy chạy ngon (và được bác mien phí vận chuyển nữa chứ - cám ơn bác nhé). Máy này mua that đúng lúc, hôm trước mua tấm ván to mà không biết làm sao cắt, cát tay một tý mỏi rung rời.


hi`hi`, đúng rồi chú, trước cháu cũng mua 1 cái, không dc miễn phí vận chuyển nhưng đc khuyến mãi 2 lưỡi cưa. Ít dùng nhưng mà dùng tiện lắm, cắt gổ cắt nhôm phục vụ việc chế cháo ok

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Báo cáo bác em đã nhận hang - máy chạy ngon (và được bác mien phí vận chuyển nữa chứ - cám ơn bác nhé). Máy này mua that đúng lúc, hôm trước mua tấm ván to mà không biết làm sao cắt, cát tay một tý mỏi rung rời.


Khuyến mãi dao thì có, bác giữ con dao đó mà dùng chung cho gỗ và nhôm ngon lành - (nó ghi ngoài hộp dao là "general"). Gỗ thì hơi chậm nhưng nhôm thì vừa, miễn đừng cho nó ăn sắt là ok. Trước mua được chục dao nhập từ Nhật.
Nhưng vụ phí vận chuyển, em nói miễn phí hồi nào? Em qui ra cafe Trúc Lâm Viên mà!  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## trungdt

chiều nay e đã nhận được hàng của bác gửi rồi nhé
cám ơn bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> chiều nay e đã nhận được hàng của bác gửi rồi nhé
> cám ơn bác


Hai lần giao hàng đi Phú Thọ, hai lần rượt đuổi bên giao hàng, cuối cùng rôì cũng đến nơi. Cám ơn.

----------


## longngaloi

> Hai lần giao hàng đi Phú Thọ, hai lần rượt đuổi bên giao hàng, cuối cùng rôì cũng đến nơi. Cám ơn.


Không còn j cho mềnh. 2 lần đều hụt. E quan tâm 3 món. Bây cưa bàn. Máy phay. Máy cưa lọng to to mục 6. Nếu có loại nào tg tự bác ưu tiên e phát nhé!

----------


## ppgas

> Không còn j cho mềnh. 2 lần đều hụt. E quan tâm 3 món. Bây cưa bàn. Máy phay. Máy cưa lọng to to mục 6. Nếu có loại nào tg tự bác ưu tiên e phát nhé!


Làm sao đây, bác cho em cái tin nhắn vào đt để biết đường mà thông báo nhé!

----------


## buithonamk42

Hi Trương, cái cắt ống đồng đã bán chưa, nếu chưa bán thì mình lấy nhé, xác nhận giúp mình, thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền

----------


## ppgas

> Hi Trương, cái cắt ống đồng đã bán chưa, nếu chưa bán thì mình lấy nhé, xác nhận giúp mình, thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền


Hi bác Nam,

Cái đó vẫn còn bác. Xác nhận!

Cám ơn.

----------


## buithonamk42

oke thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> oke thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền


Đã nhận! Tranh thủ mai gửi hàng sớm cho bác! Thks.

----------

buithonamk42

----------

